# Super Clyde Tubeless



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and 320lbs. Been trying to find a tubeless setup for my 29er on the rear but am having some issues. I run the front tubeless with no problems. I run an MTX33 rim out back and run it tubeless without a rim strip or ghetto. Just running sealant and stans tape. 

First tried a WTB Dissent tire and got a lot of burping even at 35-40 psi. I attributed this to the stiff wire bead and its lack of flexibility. So I bought a Geax Gato TNT. The Gato fits super tight, has an awesome flexible UST bead, but I still got some burping albeit very minimal compared to the Dissent.

Does the MTX33 just stink as a tubeless rim or is it just my girth ripping the tire off the bead? It only burps when I hit rocks/roots at an angle and I'm sitting down. Just wondering if any other super clydes run tubeless and have good luck with it. Maybe burping is just a fact of life.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> It only burps when I hit rocks/roots at an angle and I'm sitting down. Just wondering if any other super clydes run tubeless and have good luck with it. Maybe burping is just a fact of life.


Try standing up more often and balancing your weight between the wheels? Ride better lines?

Burping is not a fact of life and can be quite dangerous. I'd look at both improving your line-picking and riding technique, let the bike flow under you. Ride light on the pedals. Starting out on rigid bikes teaches folks to ride better but so many people these days jump ride on duallies and dont ever learn these skills.

Regarding tubeless, try getting some tire bead glue from an automotive store or just paint liquid latex onto the beads before seating the tires. Should help glue the tires to the rims and provide a better seal. I'd say at your weight that you might want something with burlier sidewalls to minimize flex.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Riding technique isn't bad.....when I'm not tired  I've also got a rigid 29er SS to keep me honest. Plus, point out a tire with a burlier sidewall than the Dissent and Gato and I'll try it, but you won't find one.

I see that Flows are on sale right now, maybe I'll grab one and lace it up to see if the MTX33 is part of the problem.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

The rim profile of the MTX33 lacks a difinitive bead shelf that adds to sealing the bead of the tire along the bottom of it. This could very well be the cause of the burping. If you look at a UST spec rim or even the Stans rims you will see a very definitive bead shelf. Now running a rubber rim strip like the Stans may help improve this situation by creating a seal between the bottom of the tire bead and the rim strip. 









The other option is to look at a rim with a more UST like profile. For a super clyde the Salsa Gordo has this profile (ignoring the lawyer disclaimer, they do actually work very well tubeless). This includes small "hooks" that really lock the bead into the rim.









Hope this helps


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Riding technique isn't bad.....when I'm not tired  I've also got a rigid 29er SS to keep me honest. Plus, point out a tire with a burlier sidewall than the Dissent and Gato and I'll try it, but you won't find one.


Good to hear :thumbsup:

Maybe try another layer of Gorilla tape on top of the stans in order to make for a tighter seal. I'm serious about the mold builder on the beads though, it'll really glue the tire on.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

What up Sasquatch? So you and me are about the same exact size. On my 29er, I have Stans's Flows and right now I'm running a Speshy Purg 2.4 up front at around 30psi and I just put on a Schwable Hans Dampf 2.35 on the back. Up until last week I was running a Speshy Captain Armadillo 2.2 on the back. I have to run my rear tire around 40psi regardless of rim or tire. On two rides on the Hans Dampf, no burps. On hundreds of miles on the Speshy Captain, hardly any burps. Only times I had minimal burps was when my air pressure got too low and the terrain was really rocky. 

Now, on my 26" bike, I have Mavic 823's and have been running Speshy Purg Armadillo 2.4 at 32psi in the front and Speshy Captain Armadillo 2.2 on the rear at 40 psi. I've blown my bead on the front once and have major burping with the rear often. I just bought a new set of Continentals to try once my bike is back from the shop and I made sure to go UST specific. I hope the burping stops. It's annoying.

Not sure if it's your rim because I'm unfamiliar with it, but I can tell you the 29" Stan's has worked like a champ for me for a year now.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Mason, I run the MTX33 because its the burliest rim I know of. Been thinking about the flows and its good to hear that they are holding up underneath you. I haven't tried the specy purgatory yet. When I ran the Dissent out back I was running about 32 lbs in it and the Gato needed about 35 lbs to feel good. I tried running the Dissent tubeless at 40 and it still didn't fix burps. I haven't run the Gato that high yet.

I assume the MTX rim isn't optimal but thought I'd see how other super clydes do with tubeless.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

I have Stan's Arch's on my 29er with Rocket Rons on front and Racing Ralph (snake skin) on the back... Rode Ouachita and Womble trails with no problems at all...

Granted, you probably shouldn't use the Ron (racing tire) on the front, but the Ralph seems to be bulletproof (I bought it to prevent pinch flats... and burping).

If you look at a Stan's rim, you'll see that it has a very good bead "shelf" that bites/grips the tire bead really well. The idea of painting the bead with Stan's before airing it up makes sense... I've never needed to.

One thing I do on a new tire, etc. is to use the Stan's recommendation of airing the tire up with a tube in it for a couple of hours prior to adding the sealant. It really helps to set the tape AND helps the bead conform to the rim.

Use an Arch or even a FLow, for more stiffness... proper spoke tension in the buildup is key to stiffness as well. But for burp prevention, it's the rim bead shelf design and a tire that is properly designed for tubeless/sealant use that it the defining factor.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing I thought I'd mention real quick is that Stan's now has the Flow EX which I think is supposed to be a bit burlier than the regular Flows. Like I said, for the past year and a few hundred miles I have had no issues with the Flows, 32 spoke front/36 rear. But when the time comes for me to build up some new 29er wheels, I'll go with the EX's for sure. 

Yeah man, the burping on my Mavic 823's is annoying. Mainly happens on this one ride I do a lot where it's really rocky. I was going to bring this subject up myself actually because of how much burping I get with them, but I wanted to try a new tire first and see what happened. Guess I'll just pay attention to this thread a bit more and see what folks have to say.


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

i have a pair of Mavic EX729s with 2.5 Nevegal DHs and plan to do a Stans no tube on 'em. will they be okay for tubeless or will i also have trouble with frequent burping? i'm 270lbs.


----------



## weirdwallpaper (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm 265in and I just bought a used blur that came set up tubeless, I burped out all the air of my rear tire a hundred yards into my first ride on it today when I went through a little rock garden. Mavic 719 with nevegal tire. I couldn't figure out how to get it to resealload and aired back up so I'm just gonna use tubes for now. I might try again after I lose some more weight.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

DexTan said:


> i have a pair of Mavic EX729s with 2.5 Nevegal DHs and plan to do a Stans no tube on 'em. will they be okay for tubeless or will i also have trouble with frequent burping? i'm 270lbs.


Might work, might not. Kendas have weak bead lock systems and normally have thinner sidewalls (your DH should be fine with doublewalls).

FWIW, I've had better experience with split tube tubeless not burping but others have different experiences. I made sure the entire bead was coated in mold builder before inflating and the tire is completely bonded to the split tube underneath. Over a year later now and it still holds air. I've never burped by gorilla tape tubeless setup except in a wreck where I was already going down and went OTB with a lot of lateral force on the front tire.


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Might work, might not. Kendas have weak bead lock systems and normally have thinner sidewalls (your DH should be fine with doublewalls).


Thanks for heads up. I actually have a pair of Intense single wall Edges AM here sitting about unused, do you think this has better bead locks than the Kendas?


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

Sasquatch did you ever get any flows? I need to order some new wheels for my bike build and I don't know what to do? I would like to run tubeless but I am worried abut my weight. I'm going to go CK hubs and was thinking flow ex. MC recommended your set up mtx33? Redbarn recommended WTB Lazerdisc... No great reviews for sure. I wonder about the Salsa Gordo even though they say not to run tubeless?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

If it makes you guys feel any better, I was at 308lbs and running Mavic c29ssmax without any issue regarding the spokes or hoops, I just toasted the rear hub. I ran tubeless on those tires like it was nobodies business. Sealant, floor pump, onto the trails. I had one burb once, that was it. 

I have replaced the C29SSMAX with Chris King ISO hubs ( Stainless Freehub in the Rear, 15mm TA up front) with Flow EX. I have 200ish miles on the and have had zero issues. Using the Stans tape and sealent, I am mounting all my Specialized Tires with floor pump. No purps, no issues.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't tried the flows or flow EX yet. I saw a post from a 300+ guy running flows that said he has to true/tension his rear wheel every couple rides. Thats not what I'm looking for. I'll run tubes before I build a weak wheel that requires a lot of maintenance. 

My MTX33 rear wheel (DT Swiss 440 FR rear hub) was built by Mike Curiak. Its been the most kick arse rear wheel I've ever ridden. Zero issues. I check spoke tension maybe twice a year and it only needs very minor tweaks. I've been running it for a couple years now. I'd hate to go to a better tubeless rim just to have it not hold up.

Sheranian, I would definitely stay away from the Lazerdisc. The only thing I would think about running is the Flow EX, Velocity P35, or Gordo. I think these rims are all pretty similar in strength. But not as strong as the MTX33


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

For you guys running flows, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

masonmoa said:


> What up Sasquatch? So you and me are about the same exact size. On my 29er, I have Stans's Flows and right now I'm running a Speshy Purg 2.4 up front at around 30psi and I just put on a Schwable Hans Dampf 2.35 on the back. Up until last week I was running a Speshy Captain Armadillo 2.2 on the back. I have to run my rear tire around 40psi regardless of rim or tire. On two rides on the Hans Dampf, no burps. On hundreds of miles on the Speshy Captain, hardly any burps. Only times I had minimal burps was when my air pressure got too low and the terrain was really rocky.
> 
> Now, on my 26" bike, I have Mavic 823's and have been running Speshy Purg Armadillo 2.4 at 32psi in the front and Speshy Captain Armadillo 2.2 on the rear at 40 psi. I've blown my bead on the front once and have major burping with the rear often. I just bought a new set of Continentals to try once my bike is back from the shop and I made sure to go UST specific. I hope the burping stops. It's annoying.
> 
> Not sure if it's your rim because I'm unfamiliar with it, but I can tell you the 29" Stan's has worked like a champ for me for a year now.


Just realized it was your post I saw Mason. You mentioned that it took a good bit of maintenance to keep your Flows flowin. Did I misread?


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I am going to try the flow ex and see how it goes. I will post results after I get them


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

It did take a good amount of regular tightening of spokes after a long ride, but that was from a bad build. I had some warranty issues with my WFO last month and when I took it in for that I asked the shop to re-tension my spokes and add some locktite to keep them from coming loose. Since then, no problems. I had the wheels build at prowheelbuilder.com and not stoked on the quality of rear wheel build. But with the CK hubs and Flows, I've been flow'n for over a year now with no bends nor broken spokes even and my 300+ arse ain't easy on them. I've had them long enough now that I don't even worry about them.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Any build that involves Flows with problems with trueing and tensioning is almost 99% of a problem with the build, not the hoops.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Any build that involves Flows with problems with trueing and tensioning is almost 99% of a problem with the build, not the hoops.


Do you work for Stan? 

I'm starting to feel better about the flows. Being 300+, a lot of people don't understand the abuse we can dish out to a bicycle, especially wheels. The thing that seems suspicious about the Flows is the weight. The MTX33 is a 700 gram rim, flows are quite a bit lighter than that. But it seems there are some big guys have good luck with them.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I AM STAN!!! haha. 

Tons of people use Stans, and very few have issues. I think you should find yourself a good wheelbuilder, and have him lace up some new Flow EX's. The MTX's were my second choice for wheels, but many talked about issues with running them tubeless, so I have gone with flows. 

High volume tires will help too! I don't know if my technique works better than others? Mount tire, pour stans in, pretend your wheel is a whoo-la-hoop and get stans sealant flowing inside the entire tire. Then inflate the tire to 45psi and leave it for a day or two, while spinning them around a few times each day. Deflate to normal riding pressure, and have at it.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a weightlifter and a mtn biker. I'm holding at 255-260lbs (not geared). I found a '11 Epic on the bay and was loving it...then the stock rims started to take a dump.

To combat this I bought a set of Flows laced to I9 Enduro hubs. These things are burly and weigh in under 1900g's. Initially, during break-in, they required re-tensioning, but now (after a few true's) they are solid. Just remember, ALL newly built rims require tensioning/truing after the first few hours of use.

I'm also running tubeless. Nobby Nic's (2.2's) front and rear with Stans tape and sealant. Never have burped. Been solid now for 3 months.

--D


----------



## neveo (Feb 27, 2006)

Rock rover said:


> I'm a weightlifter and a mtn biker. I'm holding at 255-260lbs (not geared). I found a '11 Epic on the bay and was loving it...then the stock rims started to take a dump.
> 
> To combat this I bought a set of Flows laced to I9 Enduro hubs. These things are burly and weigh in under 1900g's. Initially, during break-in, they required re-tensioning, but now (after a few true's) they are solid. Just remember, ALL newly built rims require tensioning/truing after the first few hours of use.
> 
> ...


curious what psi are you running front and rear


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

For posterity's sake, I found a tubeless method for MTX33 rims. Running them ghetto tubeless using a 24" tube split down the middle. This has been working great for about 4 months now with zero burps. I have rolled tires through fast turns, flexed them all over on off camber/sharp rocks, and beat the heck out of them and have had zero problems. I loved the MTX33 rims befor for their ultimate durability and strength but now they are almost perfect (for my big arse) now I can run em tubeless.


----------

